# LGB DR Rail Car and Durango & Silverton Mogul is shipping in Europe



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The LGB 23660 DR rail car was available at dealers in Europe a few days ago.

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=2637


And a week before that the LGB 25196 Durango & Silverton Mogul was shipped

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1591

Regards, Knut


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a guaranteed delivery coming that enables me to ship before Christmas. But the supply is limited. Please contact me right away if you want to be first in line.


----------

